# different stihl 2-stroke oils



## Coal Reaper (Aug 16, 2013)

black HP SUPER, orange HIGH PERFORMANCE, gray HP ULTRA.  whats really the difference?


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 16, 2013)

Semi-synthetic, pure dinosaur, and full synthetic.  Respectively.  Buy the silver bottles.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 16, 2013)

The real question is what is the difference between the 3 stihl flavors and other high quality oil of the same flavor?

The answer....... PRICE (and an extended warranty, which is why I have 5 little bottles on the shelf).  Although I don't think it lubricates any better than cheaper counterparts, it does smell good.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 16, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> The real question is what is the difference between the 3 stihl flavors and other high quality oil of the same flavor?


You gotta be burning a hell of a lot of gas thru a saw, before price matters on that stuff. Bar oil... sure. But 2-stroke mix? C'mon...


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 16, 2013)

when mixed with premium ethanol free it is about a $10 gallon of gas/mix


----------



## gmule (Aug 16, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> when mixed with premium ethanol free it is about a $10 gallon of gas/mix


 
That is peanuts when you compare the savings of not using heating oil.


----------



## redRover (Aug 16, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> when mixed with premium ethanol free it is about a $10 gallon of gas/mix


I know this probably borders on sacrilegous, but I've never had any problem running regular with ethanol in any of our two strokes, either for small equipment or outboards. The key is to use all the gas in the equipment tank, and seal the 5 gallon jug or whatever so that it doesn't pick up any water from the air, or offgas any of the more volatile components. We cut a few cords a year with an 036-QS, an 021, and an older Homelite, but generally try to squeeze it all into a few days. Of course, YMMV, but I don't think premium non-ethanol is really worth it for anything outside of racing and aviation applications. (In aviation it's important because ethanol changes the vapor pressure, which isn't a big deal at normal elevations, but can be problematic at 15k ft.)

Also, just pretend you're in Europe and paying $10 a gallon for your car!


----------



## Ashful (Aug 16, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> when mixed with premium ethanol free it is about a $10 gallon of gas/mix


I can cut enough wood with that gallon of gas mix to replace $2k in heating oil.  Besides, your cheaper 2-stroke mix takes that cost down to, what... $8.50?


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 16, 2013)

How much does talks gas and oil cost?   I pay less than $4 gallon for premium non E and buy a bottle of husky oikd for like $4 or less and make 2.5 gallons so I'm still less than $6/gallon??


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultra should be used in 4-Mix engines because the valves stay clean with it.  It's also good for cleaning dirty engines that had been run on lesser quality dino oils.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 17, 2013)

non E gas is about $1 more than premium (one station in my county has it, owner is a biker). 

I've switched to poulan synthetic which is under $2 at wally world. This oil is blended by spectrum oil and is likely the same stuff as dolmar, makita, echo powerblend and baileys woodland pro. 

I'm just splitting hairs here, if you want to use stihl oil thats great........ there's just no reason it should cost what it does.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 17, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> when mixed with premium ethanol free it is about a *$10 gallon* of gas/mix


 

WTF?

What are you using?


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 17, 2013)

Redd  I asked the exact same thing??  Only thing I can think of is that their gas must cost 5-6 a gallon and then be using a bottle of oil that's $12 for a 2.5 gallon mix bottle?


----------



## Jack Fate (Aug 17, 2013)

Gee , if we count cost It costs me $4-500 a cord for wood as opposed to what I can make at work. So your fuel is the smallest part of this equation  for me anyhow . A bit more if you count in my chiropractor 

cheers all


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 17, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> WTF?
> 
> What are you using?


 

$5 for stihl ultra galllon mix and about 4 and change for a gallon of ethanol free.......and I mix at 40:1


----------



## Ashful (Aug 17, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> $5 for stihl ultra galllon mix and about 4 and change for a gallon of ethanol free.......and I mix at 40:1


 
You need to buy in larger quantity.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 18, 2013)

No thanks, it's way overpriced in larger quantities as well.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 18, 2013)

I have heard lots on other forums use the Walmart or poilan syn oil. And said it was good. On a boat forum I am on they always talk about the Walmart 2 stroke and how its not let them down. I use the Walmart 2 stroke in my boats almost exclusively.


----------



## charly (Aug 18, 2013)

I just run the Amsoil Dominator racing 2 stroke mix, seafoam and premium.. My 12 year old MS360 Stihl has cut over 130 cords of wood, still has all the original carb parts , fuel lines , etc.. Zero problems.. What ever fuel mix is costing me is well worth having a 12 year old stihl that has NEVER had any issues and still runs like day one.. To save 2-5 dollars a gallon on fuel and have to be taking a saw apart for the amount of fuel used, no thanks... My stihl 4 mix trimmer , leaf blower all run as dependable as a 4 stroke... Start em and go... Stuff gets done here.. no monkeying with equipment.. Start working a tree top that takes a lot of awkward moves climbing and having a climbing saw that doesn't run right because you tried to save money on fuel mix gets real old real fast! So my thoughts were when I want my stuff to run, I know it will run without issues... To each his own... I don't want to take a beautiful running saw apart because it had carbon build up on the piston from running cheap oil mix and no seafoam for myself... In 12 years my stuff has never once not started.. That's all the proof I needed..


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 18, 2013)

# of oil refineries owned/operated by Stihl = 0

# of oil refineries owned/operated by WalMart = 0

# of oil refineries owned/operated by Husqvarna = 0

# of oil refineries owned/operated by Poulan = 0

etc. . .

etc. . .

etc. . .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 18, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> # of oil refineries owned/operated by Stihl = 0
> 
> # of oil refineries owned/operated by WalMart = 0
> 
> ...


 
# of oil refineries owned/operated by Castrol = 0 = hype

It's simple really. Read the oil requirements of your saw (JASO FC, FD, FJ and/or ISO-L-EGO, etc.), then find the most economical oil that meets these requirements.
All else is hype.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 18, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> $5 for stihl ultra galllon mix


I've never seen it priced like that around here. You need a new dealer my friend. That's ok tho. I was forced to buy a fuel line for an MS390 from a dealer I don't normally use. $16 and change. Yeah he stuck it in deep. Still hurts. 

And that was the "dicounted" rate.    The first syllable out of the kids mouth was "Twen..."  Too bad I needed the line so badly, I would have thanked him for his time and left otherwise.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 18, 2013)

The little gray bottle and Premium gas run me about $6.00+ a gallon.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 18, 2013)

Every time I'm about to run out of 2 stroke oil, I buy a new saw at the dealership and they sell me a six pack to get the 2 year warranty.


----------

